# Owen and Michael at a gathering



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are some photos of Owen and Michael at a gathering.. 









Michael close-up









Michael on a bench









Owen on a bench


















Owen resting on arm...

And here's how Owen sleep after the gathering


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love all the photos but especially that one of Owen laying on the arm. HOW CUTE IS THAT?!?


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

They are super cute. I like both of their colorings.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

They are just both so cute. That one of Owen sleeping on your arm is especially precious.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

how cute!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG they are so cute! Owen is pooped!! :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

michael and owen are both handsome chi's ...looks like you had a wonderful time !!

kisses nat


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

michael and owen are both handsome chi's ...looks like you had a wonderful time !!

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what wonderful boys


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw! i like their lil shirts and that sleepy pic is adorable!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They are so cute I love how he is sleeping :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That first pic of Michael... I am seriously smitten. :love4: Love the pics of Owen resting on the arm. :lol: He looks broken in that sleeping pic. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I always love your pics so much.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

zoey LOVES michael & owen :wink: they are both SUPERCUTE!!!


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Tinker said:


> They are just both so cute. That one of Owen sleeping on your arm is especially precious.


Not mine.. it's my bf boyfriend's arm.. we like to craddle our wawas like babies


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Those pictures are great!! I have two first cousins named Owen and Michael :shock: Your Chi's are much cuter though! :wink:  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

sjc said:


> Those pictures are great!! I have two first cousins named Owen and Michael :shock: Your Chi's are much cuter though! :wink:
> 
> sandra
> www.chloescustomharness.com


sometimes when i shout their names when i bring them down to the park.. i'm afraid its someone else name though :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

How sweet they are.. I especially like the sleeping pic, and love their names. I'm particularly fond of the name Michael, as that is my oldest son's name. I've just always loved that name.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

they are so cute... I love that last picture... that makes my neck sore tho... hehehehhe


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Owen enjoyed himsefl i see.


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

Owen is adorable.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

How cute are they??? I just LOVE Michael!!


----------

